# أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر



## Nemoo (22 أبريل 2007)

† ما اتعلمـتش أعيش وأنا خايف ولا أعدد جراحـاتى​ 

ما اتعلمتش أواجه عاصف وأنا طاوى ف جنحاتى​ 



القــــــرار
أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر و لى جناح النسر
أنا مصنوع من صخــر يسوع الغير قابل للكسر​ 

† ما اتعلمتــش أخلى دموعى تحوش عن عيـنى رؤايــا
ولا راح أوقف مرة طــوعى بإنى أبص ورايا​


† ما اتعلمتش أخـلى عدوى يشوفنى بدون تســبيح​ 

أو بكآبه قلبى اغنـــى كأنى بدون مسيح​ 



*لأنزال الترنيمة( من رف الاخ فراى ) *

ترنيمة أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر++​


----------



## the servant (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

كلماتها تحفة ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## مايكل ميشو (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

ممنوع وضع ايميلات ​


----------



## basboosa (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

كلمات رائعة ربنا يباركك


----------



## missorang2006 (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

*كلماتها حلوة من اكتر الترانيم 
الي بتترنم عندنا بالكنيسة
الب يباركك *


----------



## Nemoo (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

شكرا شكرا


----------



## merola (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

بججججججججججججد حلوة اووووووووووووى يا نيمووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## MarMar2004 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

الترنيمة جميلة انا كنت بدور عليها كتير وبعشقها موت بحس انها معزية جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## †السريانيه† (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

شكرا ليك  والرب يبارك تعبك​


----------



## bnt elra3y (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

حلوة جميلة اوى اوىىىىىىىىىى يانيموووووووو تحفة كلماتها فوق الروعة ربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemoo (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

شكرا ليكم كلكم على مروركم و 


اتمنى تكون عجبتكم


----------



## crazy_girl (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

ميرسي يانيمو باشا
فعلا دى من احلى الترانيم اللى بحبها اوى
وكلماتها فعلا روعة


----------



## Nemoo (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

شكرا كريزى على مرورررررررررررررررررك


----------



## kermenaa (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

جميلة قوي كلمتها بس مش عارفة ازلها


----------



## the servant (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

http://www.4shared.com/file/16415412/9fb3d4f4/___.htm

سلام نعمة اخي العزيز بعد اذنك انا رفعت الترنيمة تاني ع 4shared


----------



## lovefoxman (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

شكرا على الترنيمة انا كنت بدور عليها حوالي سنة[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]:new5::999:


----------



## micheal_gado (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر*

مشكوررررررر ربنا يبركك ترنيه جميله جدااااااااا


----------



## parakletos (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الرب يبارك حياتك اخي الحبيب

انا بدور على هالترنيمه من زمان ومش عارف انزلها عندي والرابط الي انت حاطو مابيشتغلش
 رجاء محبه لو في رابط تاني ان امكن تنزل الترنيمه عليه 
 والرب يبارك تعبك وجهودك يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى  على الترنيمه​​​
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## megaman (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ترنيمة جميلى فعلا الف شكر


----------



## الملك أبجر (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*لو سمحتم الترنيمة مو موجودة

يا ريت حدا من الاخوة يعيد رفعها و متشكرين ربنا يبارك حياتكم !!*


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*تم تعديل اللينك *
*شكرا لتنبيهك *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## osa2010 (4 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمة  ما أجمل واروع الكلمات وماأجمل أن نكون فى حصون الصخر يسوع الغير قابل الكسر وما أجمل صوتك يا أستاذ فايز الرب يعوض الجميع تعب محبتكم ..............


----------



## مينا ميشيل مقار (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا حلوة جدا


----------



## elprof0 (24 فبراير 2009)

*ترنيمة انا ساكن فى حصون الصخر " متعودتش اعيش وانا خايف "*

ترنيمة انا ساكن فى حصون الصخر " متعودتش اعيش وانا خايف "


http://rapidshare.com/files/201715059/matealemtesch_aisch2.mp3​


----------



## aghapy_68 (26 مايو 2009)

*اجمل ترنيمه ممكن تسمعها - انا ساكن*

ما اتعلمـتش أعيش وأنا خايف ولا أعدد جراحـاتى

ما اتعلمتش أواجه عاصف وأنا طاوى ف جنحاتى

القــــــرار
أنا ساكن فى حصـون الصخر و لى جناح النسر
أنا مصنوع من صخــر يسوع الغير قابل للكسر


ما اتعلمتــش أخلى دموعى تحوش عن عيـنى رؤايــا
ولا راح أوقف مرة طــوعى بإنى أبص ورايا

ما اتعلمتش أخـلى عدوى يشوفنى بدون تســبيح


أو بكآبه قلبى اغنـــى كأنى بدون مسيح


للتحميل اضغط هنا


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## zosema (28 مايو 2009)

المنتدى جميل قوى اشكركم على الترنيمة الرائعة  و اتمنى لكم المزيد من المسيح ملك الملك ورب الارباب


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

انا أول مره سمعت الترنيمة دى  كانت فى حفلة للمرنم رومانى رؤوف ونفسى اسمعها تانى بصوته​


----------



## Romany Zakher (1 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا ليك والرب يبارك تعبك
جارى التحميل *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يونيو 2009)

*معاني كلماتها جميله جدا

الرب يعوضك​*


----------



## bisho2010 (15 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااا جدا انا بحب الترنيمة دي اوي


----------



## petertherock (3 مايو 2010)

God Bless You Thank you so much


----------



## Maroo Magdi (12 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمة بجد جميلة جدا هى ترانيم ماهر فايز كلها حلوة اصلا


----------



## bolbol2000 (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ليك  والرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## emelioo (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ليك  والرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## فادى محب (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا العذراء تحافظ عليك


----------

